# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  انا من السعودية ... و أريد كتب من الأردن وحابة أسأل ؟؟

## كاثرين

..



السلام عليكم .. أنا كاثرين من السعودية كنت أريد أشتري كتب و لكن لازم أستفسر ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وعليكم السلام ،، 
كتب شو .؟ 

اذا كان في منهم نسخه الكترونيه احصلي عليهم عن طريق الاسم واعملي داونلود لكل واحد ،،
*

----------


## shams spring

*اهلا كاترين يا 100 مرحبا 

انتي احكيلنا شو الكتب يلي بدك ياهم 
وانا بدلك من وين تجيبيهم وعلى كلن اي كتاب بدك ياه رح تلاقيه في هادي الشركة  ACITS في عمان 
وهاد بيجها على الفيس 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Training/292632560835563

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تم مراسلتها 
عم ننتظر توضيح الطلب 


*

----------


## كاثرين

*   انا كنت ابي كتب تاريخ - من الصف الاول ابتدائي لحد الجامعة .... يمكن الفكره اني اتعلم التاريخ .. بدي اتعلم التاريخ و اتعمق فيه .. الكتب عندنا في السعودي مو واضحة و مافي مصداقيه في الكتابه ..   
    انا اثق في الكتب لاردنية و المصرية .. هدي الحكاية ..
     وعندي استفسارات عن دراسة الماجستير عن بعد .. اناارغب التسجيل .. متخرجة من ادارة عامة .. و اتمنى ادرس قانون .. أو شئون دولية .. في عندكم شؤون دولية ..؟؟*

----------


## كاثرين

*   انا كنت ابي كتب تاريخ - من الصف الاول ابتدائي لحد الجامعة .... يمكن الفكره اني اتعلم التاريخ .. بدي اتعلم التاريخ و اتعمق فيه .. الكتب عندنا في السعودي مو واضحة و مافي مصداقيه في الكتابه ..   
    انا اثق في الكتب لاردنية و المصرية .. هدي الحكاية ..
     وعندي استفسارات عن دراسة الماجستير عن بعد .. اناارغب التسجيل .. متخرجة من ادارة عامة .. و اتمنى ادرس قانون .. أو شئون دولية .. في عندكم شؤون دولية ..؟؟*

----------

